# Civvy job opening in Ottawa.



## Steve 1 RNFLDR (3 Apr 2011)

I happened to come across this on my job search.  Don't think I'm quite qualified, so somebody else might as well have a go if they're interested.

"Radio Maintenance Technologist" with Canada Border Services Agency in Ottawa, paying $53,459 to $64,243 per annum.


https://psjobs-emploisfp.psc-cfp.gc.ca/psrs-srfp/applicant/page1800?toggleLanguage=en&noBackBtn=true&poster=154013&psrsMode=1

Bonne chance.

VVV


----------

